# how do i check if my dog's growth plates are closed



## Teddy12312

I was wondering if i can check if my dog teddy's growth plated are closed without an X-ray. Teddy is a 1 year old male GSD who ways 64 pounds. he hasn't gained any wieght since summer. Also Teddy is on raw diet if that helps. Me and teddy do the junior handler agility class. We go with the small dog group and he jumps 12. Also he does all the obstacles except the weave poles because i know it could hurt their back at a young age. So if anyone knows anything that helps it would be great!


----------



## JakodaCD OA

xrays are the only way to go, usually growth plates are closed anywhere from 18 months to 24 months.

It's always good to xray your dog , as in hips/elbows/knees/shoulder/spine ANYWAY, so if down the road there is an injury/ailment, you have something to refer back to, see if there are any structural changes


----------



## jafo220

JakodaCD OA said:


> xrays are the only way to go, usually growth plates are closed anywhere from 18 months to 24 months.
> 
> It's always good to xray your dog , as in hips/elbows/knees/shoulder/spine ANYWAY, so if down the road there is an injury/ailment, you have something to refer back to, see if there are any structural changes


I'd like to reinforce the above comments. I have had my last two GSD's xrayed reguardless to have the hips checked out and the elbows. It's a piece of mind thing for me and to know and understand where they stand as far as joint development. With the newer technology, I had them make me a copy of everything, don't really need it, but it's just how I am.:crazy:


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

I'd keep taking it a bit easy with him for a bit longer and not jump full height. You can still do all the handling stuff and most of the other equipment with no trouble at his age.

What are your instructors recommending??


----------



## Sunflowers

No, they are not closed yet. That occurs when he is at least two. I know it's hard to wait, but it is the best thing for your dog in the long run.


----------



## Guardyan

This might be helpful:

PROVET HEALTHCARE INFORMATION - Growth Plate Closure Times - Dogs


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Sunflowers said:


> No, they are not closed yet. That occurs when he is at least two.


Everything I've read before says growth plates close between 8-18 months. According to Guardyan's link, some can close even earlier than that, but all close by 18 months (Femoral head and Femur - greater trochanter at 540 days is the max on the chart).


----------



## Sunflowers

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Everything I've read before says growth plates close between 8-18 months. According to Guardyan's link, some can close even earlier than that, but all close by 18 months (Femoral head and Femur - greater trochanter at 540 days is the max on the chart).


What I meant to say is that the jumping and hard exercise is safe to do when the dog is two.


----------



## Teddy12312

MaggieRoseLee said:


> I'd keep taking it a bit easy with him for a bit longer and not jump full height. You can still do all the handling stuff and most of the other equipment with no trouble at his age.
> 
> What are your instructors recommending??


My trainer says to measure the hieght of the elbows. I measured and up to his elbows are 14" tall. I jump 12 just to be safe


----------



## volcano

I dunno if its on topic but when my girl was 6 months up she was running through fields of grass and jumping constantly to see over the grass. So that was bad on my part to allow that huh? It is my 1st dog.


----------

